# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Leucs vert or horz?

## Katieasaur

So if I decide to get my darts after all, is a vertical or horizontal setup better for them? Or does it matter?

----------


## bshmerlie

If you're going with Leucs...horizontal.  as babies they'll use more of the height but as adults they prefer floor space.  Use slopes, ramps and tiers and your terrestrial frogs will use the background. You just have to make it easy for them.

----------


## Michael

Horizontal setup for them. 15 long would be a good size for a pair.

----------


## Katieasaur

i think i might setup a tank in case I end up getting some when we go to the show cheri

----------


## Katieasaur

also does anyone else have any info on orange lamasi?

----------


## rcteem

> also does anyone else have any info on orange lamasi?


Great frogs...beautiful call...perfect starter frog...can be a little shy if not much cover.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Katieasaur

yah i know someone who is selling 4 of them with a 10 vert tank so i was keeping it as an option

----------


## bshmerlie

Yeah I saw that add too...it is a great price but ten gallons is too small for them. Maybe a pair. Or you could get a bigger tank and use the ten for something else.  Its a good deal though... if I wasn't already a full  house I would do it.

----------


## Katieasaur

yah i just dont know cuz i rly wanted some leucs but those r pretty cool too though
im worried about their boldness too

----------


## bshmerlie

Leucs are very bold and would probably be a better choice. Besides you can probably pick them up for about $30 each at the show.  They are very hardy and are also very visable. They also do well in groups.

----------


## Katieasaur

yah I'll probably stick to those
we are still going to meet up there right?

----------


## bshmerlie

Absolutely...Im trying to get Kisa to come too.  Is there anyone else in So Cal?

----------


## Katieasaur

not that i know

----------


## Katieasaur

so I have a 36in florescent light already that has a fish bulb in it, what i need to know now is what the best light bulb to put it in would be?

----------


## bshmerlie

Right now Petsmart is having a clearence on light bulbs. For plant growth you'll need one in the 5500K range.

----------


## Katieasaur

awesome cuz thats what is already in there
yay

----------


## crucible151

I can also agree with the Leucs being great starter frogs. That was the first frog I got and they were really easy to take care of. Friendly, and come out often so you can see them too! They like lots of floor space, and I kept two of them together just fine. I had a pretty big tank though a huge one I bought at Goodwill to turn into a vivarium.

----------


## John Clare

A note on the lamasi.  I love these frogs but I would definitely not recommend them as starter frogs because they are usually very shy.  This varies from frog to frog and from setup to setup, but by-and-large they are considered one of the shyest thumbnails.  Mine are certainly rather shy.

----------

